# time scales of a positive ovulation kit



## lgs30 (Feb 17, 2009)

please some help needed as got positive at 9.30am today


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hey mrs. only logging on now and seeing this hope u got the ans.. 
hope u got up to loads of    the weekend xxx


----------

